# Crystal Light Question



## coconuts04963 (Jun 24, 2008)

Does adding crystal light to your bottled water defeat the purpose of drinking water? I know were all supposed to have 8-10 glasses a day but I didnt know if it "counted" if you add crystal light. Thanks a lot


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it doesn't matter. 
It's still water, and I doubt it kills all the vitamins.

My mother drinks Crystal Light a lot.


----------



## glassy girl (Jun 24, 2008)

Well i drink crystal light all the time and they say it and ice tea/hot teas is just liking drinking water so if u drink 5 glasses of tea and 3 of crystal light u drank ur 8 glasses of water thats what my doc. said so i rather flavor up my water.


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jun 24, 2008)

nope, it dosen't... i read somewheere on webmd.com that if putting a little crystal light in your water helps you drink more water then go for it!!!! i use the rasberry bottle packets all day!!!! just as long as you're not someone who adds sugar or anything thing else to the water!!!


----------



## NubianHoneii (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm so sick of crystal light. I'm diabetic so I would drink that all the time.

But no, doesn't kill your water count at all. At this point I'd rather drink regular water. I can't even call myself to touch the stuff.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 25, 2008)

no it won't hurt u. it will prob end up helping u drink even more water becuz it will taste really good like some1 already said! i love the lemonade and pink lemonade so much lol.


----------

